# Colorful Unveils Fanless GeForce GTX 680 Graphics Card



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2012)

Now see this: a fanless, passive-cooled GeForce GTX 680! Chinese graphics card designer Colorful unveiled the world's first passive-cooled GeForce GTX 680 graphics card, the iGame GTX 680 passive. The card uses a pair of detachable, dense aluminum fin heatsinks, which draw heat from the 3.5 billion transistor GPU using seven heat pipes, and dissipate it using two aluminum fin stacks on either sides of the PCB. The two stacks are joined by six 8 mm-thick heat pipes. 

The cooler cumulatively has 20 heat pipes, a surface area of 2 square meters across 280 aluminum fins. The second module is optional, and is only recommended if the operating environment is warm, or if the end user is overclocking. The card is said to use a complex VRM design that draws power from two 8-pin PCIe power connectors, though we suspect the idea behind that to be heat spreading. The design guarantees reliable silent operation at reference clock speeds or mild overclocking. Display outputs include one each of dual-link DVI, HDMI, and DisplayPort. Colorful is still assessing the marketability of the design. Watch this space for more. 



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 20, 2012)

I just became a Colorful fan.


----------



## Vancha (Jun 20, 2012)

I think they'd be better off doing this for the 670, both price-wise and temps-wise. I imagine this would carry a pretty hefty premium which would only make it that much less accessible on a 680.

I love it either way though. They just need to make sure that "top" heatsink doesn't get obstructed by motherboard/CPU heatsinks...I could see this having trouble with a Biostar TZ77XE4, for example.

Edit: Actually I could see that being blocked by the motherboard I/O on all motherboards. I think I'd rather they made it two slots down, instead.


----------



## okidna (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow.. That thing must be heavy


----------



## froxic (Jun 20, 2012)

"surface area of 200 square meters" Realy? Thats place like my flat!  Correct number is 2 m2 (20 000 cm2).


----------



## theubersmurf (Jun 20, 2012)

This thing would be worth it even if you had to run it at (slightly) lower clocks to get the passive cooler to work.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 20, 2012)

Colorful never stop surprising me with their weirdness


----------



## theo2021 (Jun 20, 2012)

*no sli*

i find it bad that you actually can't use sli because if you buy the same card you can not fit them both on your pc and there is no point buying it if you want to do sli with another card because the other card will make noise.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 20, 2012)

theo2021 said:


> i find it bad that you actually can't use sli because if you buy the same card you can not fit them both on your pc and there is no point buying it if you want to do sli with another card because the other card will make noise.



Sorry, but I don't really get your point. A system with two GTX680s with a strong CPU what can properly feed them would need a "noisy" PSU anyway, so why worry about that?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 20, 2012)

They would need way smaller cooler if they'd just leave the damn cooler fins open (and not covering them with stupid sheets of metal just to write the card model on it). When will they learn...


----------



## jamsbong (Jun 20, 2012)

It definitely looks heavy but they should make it as light as possible with fins similar to air-con fins or car radiator fins. Although that would mean it is as sharp as razor.

lighter = better since there will be less heat energy accumulated on heatsink.


----------



## seronx (Jun 20, 2012)

It... it... looks beautiful...


----------



## KissSh0t (Jun 20, 2012)

I would imagine that to be quite heavy..

The black and blue color theme is nice.


----------



## No_Asylum (Jun 20, 2012)

theo2021 said:


> i find it bad that you actually can't use sli because if you buy the same card you can not fit them both on your pc and there is no point buying it if you want to do sli with another card because the other card will make noise.



There are Motherboards + Cases that it would fit in.  Tho SLIing a passive cooled 680 would be asinine.


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 20, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Sorry, but I don't really get your point. A system with two GTX680s with a strong CPU what can properly feed them would need a "noisy" PSU anyway, so why worry about that?



Should be enough for GTX 680 http://www.fsp-europe.com/aurumxilenser500.php


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 20, 2012)

LTUGamer said:


> Should be enough for GTX 680 http://www.fsp-europe.com/aurumxilenser500.php



That's a negative.

According to TPU, GTX680 SLI consume around 440W maximum. And that's only the cards, it doesn't include CPU, motherboard, HDD, etc.

A 500W PSU for that? Madness.


----------



## ice_v (Jun 20, 2012)

"a surface area of 200 square meters across 280 aluminum fins" 

that's no graphics card!  it's a "Occupy Your Motherboard"  movement!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the look of it, but if I was seriously considering this card I'd have to have a workbench style set up as I'd be very worried of the weight.


----------



## LTUGamer (Jun 20, 2012)

rpsgc said:


> That's a negative.
> 
> According to TPU, GTX680 SLI consume around 440W maximum. And that's only the cards, it doesn't include CPU, motherboard, HDD, etc.
> 
> A 500W PSU for that? Madness.



Sorry. I was talking about single card


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 20, 2012)

The GPU itself my be passively cooled, but it will overheat without any airflow whatsoever. You will still need a fan somewhere on the case to move away stagnant and already heated air. When I think high-end, I don't think passive cooling.


----------



## farquaid (Jun 20, 2012)

froxic said:


> "surface area of 200 square meters" Realy? Thats place like my flat!  Correct number is 2 m2 (20 000 cm2).



200 square meters surface area in the size of those coolers would almost be as impressive as the surface area of the alveolus in your lung.


----------



## neko77025 (Jun 20, 2012)

theo2021 said:


> i find it bad that you actually can't use sli because if you buy the same card you can not fit them both on your pc and there is no point buying it if you want to do sli with another card because the other card will make noise.



lol , No SLI, No Physx ,  NO X-Fi card, No PCI SSD, No Raid Controler ... No room. 

I get mad at asus for making 3x slot-ed cards .. who the hell wants this.

I really dont see what the big deal is with quite fans .... I have 2x 6970 MSI Lightnings @ 1000mhz Ea .. both with fan speeds at min of 60% (goes up to 75%) ... i dont here them with my headphones on.


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 20, 2012)

LTUGamer said:


> Sorry. I was talking about single card



But Ikaruga was talking about SLI 



neko77025 said:


> lol , No SLI, No Physx ,  NO X-Fi card, No PCI SSD, No Raid Controler ... No room.
> 
> I get mad at asus for making 3x slot-ed cards .. who the hell wants this.
> 
> I really dont see what the big deal is with quite fans .... I have 2x 6970 MSI Lightnings @ 1000mhz Ea .. both with fan speeds at min of 60% (goes up to 75%) ... i dont here them with my headphones on.



People who value silence? People who don't care for SLI? What, you think the majority cares for or uses SLI?

What's the problem with "quiet" fans? They're not quiet, that's what. Bullshit marketing claims. Plus, I already noticed most enthusiasts are deaf as a bat considering they claim everything is quiet or silent.


----------



## badtaylorx (Jun 20, 2012)

for the love of GOD Colorful.....

PLEASE BRING YOUR PRODUCTS TO THE STATES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah you can do 4 way sli too ! 


what means ODB ? Old dirty bastard ?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 20, 2012)

I Freaken love Colorful!


So OTT, it's like what I would do if I built components XD ( although like others have said, I'd have no stupid pointless bits of metal to block airflow)



*edit*


I really hope the heatsink gets sold separately. I want one just for the lulz.


----------



## DaJMasta (Jun 20, 2012)

Hahahahaha, what?!


BEEFCAKE!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 20, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> lol , No SLI, No Physx ,  NO X-Fi card, No PCI SSD, No Raid Controler ... No room.
> 
> I get mad at asus for making 3x slot-ed cards .. who the hell wants this.
> 
> I really dont see what the big deal is with quite fans .... I have 2x 6970 MSI Lightnings @ 1000mhz Ea .. both with fan speeds at min of 60% (goes up to 75%) ... i dont here them with my headphones on.



What are you talking about? No SLI? Why not? Do we live in a world where ALL PCIE slots are only 2 spaces away? 

The second module is optional homie.

This negates the rest of your No statements. 

lol


----------



## natr0n (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## lZKoce (Jun 20, 2012)

Why Y don't sell in Europe? First their mini-ITX low-profile gaming rig. Now this....come on, ship something here


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jun 20, 2012)

We need external GPUs, like the Tesla units.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 20, 2012)

badtaylorx said:


> for the love of GOD Colorful.....
> 
> PLEASE BRING YOUR PRODUCTS TO THE STATES!!!!!!!!



Looking at this wonderful product, I wish they would setup a distribution network in the U.S.   Does anyone know if they sell through any Canadian retailers?

I can't stop looking at those pics! Sweet design.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty dammed cool, will this be available in the US?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 20, 2012)

theo2021 said:


> i find it bad that you actually can't use sli because if you buy the same card you can not fit them both on your pc and there is no point buying it if you want to do sli with another card because the other card will make noise.



You gave up too soon!

Grab some 8mm pipe, make an appropriate sized coil jig, wrap it around jig, install, and the rest is standard WC.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2012)

This is completely pointless.
"Let's make a 2-slot card take up five slots so it doesn't need a fan."
I don't care how big the heatsink is, it still needs airflow over it to do its job. Not to mention you've just filled up most of your expansion slots with a cooler that costs a small fortune; say goodbye to SLI and/or expansion cards(RAID, sound, TV tuner, etc). This thing would extend past the bottom of an MATX board...
Idiots.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> This is completely pointless.
> "Let's make a 2-slot card take up five slots so it doesn't need a fan."
> I don't care how big the heatsink is, it still needs airflow over it to do its job. Not to mention you've just filled up most of your expansion slots with a cooler that costs a small fortune; say goodbye to SLI and/or expansion cards(RAID, sound, TV tuner, etc). This thing would extend past the bottom of an MATX board...
> Idiots.




Cases with 200mm fans would love this card.

Would 2x 200mm @70cfm each would pretty much be silent whilst still cooling your gigantic passive heatsinks!

This is for people who want complete silence yet still want have a beast of a system ( but don't trust water cooling)


Plus it looks fucking awesome, I can imagine some really awesome casemods/ like part open bench/part case so the heatsinks are exposed looking all bad ass and such.

Steam punk maybe.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2012)

> The second module is optional, and is only recommended if the operating environment is warm, or if the end user is overclocking



This is like, what, the first ever flagship high-end GPU passively cooled? *SILENT* high-end gaming?


I'll take 3, please.

Oh wait...these cost how much?


Personally, cards running at 95 C or higher doesn't scare me one bit. All these temperature concerns about keeping things uder 60-70 C...:shadedshu


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 20, 2012)

Wouldn't it hit your CPU fan?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice. A new 6 slots card! Congrats!


----------



## chodaboy19 (Jun 20, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Wouldn't it hit your CPU fan?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120620/fanless.jpg



I think you can reverse the attachment piece.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 20, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> This is like, what, the first ever flagship high-end GPU passively cooled? *SILENT* high-end gaming?
> 
> 
> I'll take 3, please.
> ...



My point exactly. Silence is great, but not if you're sacrificing cost and to a degree, usable space.
If you're concerned so much about silence but still want a high-end card, just turn down the fan on the stock card! As long as it stays 105C or lower, it's fine! Nowadays these high-end(and even a lot of low-end) cards have throttle points, so if it gets too hot, it'll throttle the speeds and/or voltage to keep temps in check and prevent damage.
I'm with Dave on this one. I keep both of my 7970 fans at 40%. Damn near silent and temps never break 95C, even overclocked to 1150/1800. Not once have I had a thermal shutdown or dealt with throttling, and the loudest fan(s) in my system are the ones on my CPU heatsink(which desperately needs replacing with a water loop anyway).
All this focus on passive setups is ludicrous. It only serves to increase weight, price, and bling factor, NOT functionality.
I'll say it again: IDIOCY.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> My point exactly. Silence is great, but not if you're sacrificing cost and to a degree, usable space.
> If you're concerned so much about silence but still want a high-end card, just turn down the fan on the stock card! As long as it stays 105C or lower, it's fine! Nowadays these high-end(and even a lot of low-end) cards have throttle points, so if it gets too hot, it'll throttle the speeds and/or voltage to keep temps in check and prevent damage.
> I'm with Dave on this one. I keep both of my 7970 fans at 40%. Damn near silent and temps never break 95C, even overclocked to 1150/1800. Not once have I had a thermal shutdown or dealt with throttling, and the loudest fan(s) in my system are the ones on my CPU heatsink(which desperately needs replacing with a water loop anyway).
> All this focus on passive setups is ludicrous. It only serves to increase weight, price, and bling factor, NOT functionality.
> I'll say it again: IDIOCY.



Forgetting everything you just said [it has plenty merit] it's still an awesome looking card !!


----------



## rpsgc (Jun 20, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> If you're concerned so much about silence but still want a high-end card, just turn down the fan on the stock card!



Except for the part where 90% of all stock coolers are too loud, even at minimum speed. Some of you ought to get your hearing checked if you think those things are truly quiet.



Random Murderer said:


> All this focus on passive setups is ludicrous.



And all the focus on _EXTREMEZXXX!!!11 OVERCLOCKZINGMAXORZ!! INCREASE VOLTAGE TO 9000+ BURN DOWN YOUR HOUSE!_ isn't?

Perfecting heatsinks benefits us all, down to the average consumer. Just goes to show how short sighted you are.



Random Murderer said:


> I'll say it again: IDIOCY.



So everything you don't like is idiotic and stupid? Right.


Here's a brand new concept for you: don't like it? Don't buy it. Or do you go around thread-crapping on everything you don't like?


----------



## tacosRcool (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks awkward


----------



## D4S4 (Jun 21, 2012)

why do some of you bitch and whine about "5 slots" when it looks like at least one expansion card can fit in the cooler, maybe even 2?

anyhow, i can't wait for a review. this with 2 500rpm 120-140mm fans + a small or prebuilt wc loop for the cpu = heaven for my ears with a shitload of oc performance.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> This is like, what, the first ever flagship high-end GPU passively cooled? *SILENT* high-end gaming?
> 
> 
> I'll take 3, please.
> ...



You're entire case will be a single video card. It takes up more room than two dual-slot cards. Thanks but no thanks. I'll waste my money on something more useful, like water cooling. :shadedshu


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 21, 2012)

This is all wrong.  Better to design a heatsink so huge it is actually a PC case. The motherboard and components then "slot in" to the GPU! Massive passive.


----------



## dlpatague (Jun 21, 2012)

What about this GTX680............90mm fan.......26 heatpipes......yikes


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2012)

neko77025 said:


> who the hell wants this.



slot size is the new E-Peen meter


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 21, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> slot size is the new E-Peen meter



Slap it in with a 3960x and you'll be topping out that E-Peen meter.


----------



## trandy1001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> The GPU itself my be passively cooled, but it will overheat without any airflow whatsoever. You will still need a fan somewhere on the case to move away stagnant and already heated air. When I think high-end, I don't think passive cooling.



I've seen a few higher end fanless computers that get "enough" airflow through convection alone.

It's definitely doable, but it takes much more planning and careful choice of components.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2012)

man all that extra weight...


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 25, 2012)

you should have alsso posted up the shots of their stupidly huge 26 heat pipe monster fugly card aswell 



















wtf: don't know what colorful engineering people were thinking when they designed this beastly brute


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 25, 2012)

athlonite said:


> you should have alsso posted up the shots of their stupidly huge 26 heat pipe monster fugly card aswell
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201206/colorful-gtx680-crazy-vga-cooler-04.jpg
> 
> ...





heatsink all the things!!!!!!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 26, 2012)

check it out you'd never be able to use this in SLI as 2 heatpipes and an HS block the SLI edge connectors


----------

